# It's that time of year again... Flu shot or not?



## Lolly (Aug 23, 2017)

Just checked at our local pharmacy and they are offering the high potency flu shot "Fluad" for seniors over 65..   it is supposed to give a boosted immune reaction to the flu vaccine..   Medicare pays for it 100%..     I am planning on getting a shot... just not sure about the stronger one..  I'm 68.   Anyone had this one?


----------



## IKE (Aug 23, 2017)

Lolly, I'm 67 1/2 and I've taken the regular dose flu shot for several years (got the flu once anyway) with no reaction other than a slightly sore arm for a couple of days.

I took the 'Super Duper High Potency Old Fart Shot' last year for the first time and it gave me flu like symptoms for 18 hours......sweats, chills, stuffy head plus a really sore arm for several days. 

I'll get a shot again this year like always but I'm probably going to stick with the regular dose.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 23, 2017)

I've had the regular shot every year and have never gotten the flu.   Some years my arm was more sore than others, but I chalked that up to a good immune response.  I am leery about getting the Super Duper High Potency Old Fart Shot..  They claim our immune response to vaccine declines with age..


----------



## Katybug (Aug 23, 2017)

There are a gazillion viruses out there, and the shot can only protect us on so many, but I would be scared to death not to get one.  I'm known for hosting cold viruses, then the consistently following sinus infections.  It takes 3-4 wks out of my life, so any protection I can offer myself, I'm all for it!  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## terry123 (Aug 23, 2017)

I will get the regular one as always.  Haven't had the flu , cold or viruses for years!!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 23, 2017)

Just a word of warning to everyone ....I had the flu shot in may as a normally do every winter ( I'm a Aussie so we  are just approaching spring ) 
Australia had had the worst flu on record this winter ..including myself ..so if  you don't have the flu shot maybe concider having it this coming winter ...I've had this horrible flu for going in 5 weeks and I've still got it despite having antibiotics and trying just about every lotion and potion on the market ... the flu causes a itchy throat that makes you cough  http://www.sahealth.sa.gov.au/wps/w...-+including+symptoms+treatment+and+prevention
I've been away for 4 weeks , on a winter break to warmer part of Australia and its spoilt my holiday


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 23, 2017)

Everybody wants to give me a flu shot. My grocery store has a pharmacy with huge flu shot signs. You go inside a Rite-Aide or CVS , they're  running up and asking you to get a flu shot. They are really concerned about my health or they're making a big buck off of it.
Money seems to be why they're  asking about my flu shot.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2017)

I will get my annual flu shot in November.

I will ask my PCP about Fluad but he will probably tell me that my immune system is still strong and we need to wait a few years to see how Fluad does over time, we'll see.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 23, 2017)

I got the heavy duty shot 2 years ago.  Had low grade fever and chills for 24 hours. A wasted day, so I won't be getting Fluad again.   Forgot to get one at all last year and didn't get the flu.   Will do the low level shot this year if I don't forget again.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 23, 2017)

Never get one.   Never get the flu either.   Must be my immune system taking over.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 23, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I will get my annual flu shot in November.
> 
> I will ask my PCP about Fluad but he will probably tell me that my immune system is still strong and we need to wait a few years to see how Fluad does over time, we'll see.



That was y next question..  Is September 1st too early to get the shot?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2017)

Lolly said:


> That was y next question..  Is September 1st too early to get the shot?



My PCP says no.

I get mine in November as part of a regular semi annual visit.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes, I get the shot every year.....no side effects....no flu.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 23, 2017)

I always get a flu shot, after a particularly scary bout with the flu several years ago.  I got the super super one last year and will do so again.  Even if it gave me chills, etc. for 18 hours, it would be well worth it to avoid how sick I was several years ago -- I truly feared I would not survive it, and it flattened me for almost two weeks.  Then it took forever to get completely rid of it.

That's when I revised my "I don't need a flu shot" theory.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 23, 2017)

I just dread having to talk my doctor out of getting it.

My arm was sore for six months after the last one I got.

So last year he gave me the nasal spray that they give kids.

I didn't get the flu, but I think if you stay away from crowded places, it's unlikely you will get it.

For some reason it seems to show up in senior homes.  I don't understand that because I think they all get the shot.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2017)

The wife and I will be getting them soon. With our breathing problems, we don't dare not to have them.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 24, 2017)

Pappy said:


> The wife and I will be getting them soon. With our breathing problems, we don't dare not to have them.



Do you get the regular strength, or the high potency?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2017)

Not sure, Lolly. Whatever the doctor recommends. We have gotten them at Walmart and CVS drugstores, but usually at the doctors.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 24, 2017)

I have never ever had a flu shot,  and I seldom get sick or have the flu; so it is just not something that I even think about doing.  I take plenty of probiotics (kefir and yogurt) and that seems to keep my immune system working well enough that a flu shot is not necessary. I don't get the pneumonia shot either.  My doctor always tells me that I should get one, anyway.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 24, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have never ever had a flu shot,  and I seldom get sick or have the flu; so it is just not something that I even think about doing.  I take plenty of probiotics (kefir and yogurt) and that seems to keep my immune system working well enough that a flu shot is not necessary. I don't get the pneumonia shot either.  My doctor always tells me that I should get one, anyway.



And the shingles shot..   I've had it.. as well as the pneumonia shot..  I am also up to date on mu my tetanus shots.


----------



## IKE (Aug 24, 2017)

Lolly said:


> That was y next question..  Is September 1st too early to get the shot?



I just read an article that stated because the flu season lasts through the winter / into 2018 the best time to get the shot is between Halloween and Thanksgiving......I'm going to hold off a little while on getting mine.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 24, 2017)

The pharmacist told me yesterday that the shot lasts for 6 months.. and it takes 2 weeks to become effective..  I think I will get mine the end of September... it will carry me thru the end of March.


----------



## IKE (Aug 24, 2017)

Lolly said:


> The pharmacist told me yesterday that the shot lasts for 6 months.. and it takes 2 weeks to become effective..  I think I will get mine the end of September... it will carry me thru the end of March.



Have you made up your mind if you're going to get the 'Old Fart Shot' or the regular dose yet ?


----------



## Lolly (Aug 24, 2017)

IKE said:


> Have you made up your mind if you're going to get the 'Old Fart Shot' or the regular dose yet ?




Not yet... still pondering..   the regular shot protected me even while I was working in a hospital.. with every virus and germ imaginable surrounding me.   I'm retired now and I'm not in contact with huge numbers of people.. so maybe the old fart shot is overkill..   I don't know.   I just might try it and if it lays me out.. I'll go back to the regular one next year.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 24, 2017)

Lolly said:


> Just checked at our local pharmacy and they are offering the high potency flu shot "Fluad" for seniors over 65..   it is supposed to give a boosted immune reaction to the flu vaccine..   Medicare pays for it 100%..     I am planning on getting a shot... just not sure about the stronger one..  I'm 68.   Anyone had this one?



Hi Lolly:  These flu shots are usually recommended by the Centers for Disease Control.  This is the first time I have heard of an immunity booster.  I used to be a nurse.  If you are concerned call your Dr. or call the pharmacy and ask about the side effects associated with with this vaccine.   On the other hand I have taken these shots for years and have never had more than a very mild case of the sniffles and a slight temp which I thought I could associate with this shot.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 24, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I just dread having to talk my doctor out of getting it.
> 
> My arm was sore for six months after the last one I got.
> 
> ...



I worked as a Medical Case Manager and had many patients in nursing homes.  There is generally a reason people get more and more vulnerable as they age.  People start noticing after a while that they will feel a little less vital in the fall, winter and early spring.  As humans we, like all other living things, are tied to the rhythms of this planet.  In nursing homes more people die from roughly October thru about March/April.  If people who are very run down, just plain old, survive winter they may be OK till the following fall.  This is how we die if we don't die by other factors.  

If our immune system is vulnerable we get the flu no matter the immunity boost.  More the older we get.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 24, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> Hi Lolly:  These flu shots are usually recommended by the Centers for Disease Control.  This is the first time I have heard of an immunity booster.  I used to be a nurse.  If you are concerned call your Dr. or call the pharmacy and ask about the side effects associated with with this vaccine.   On the other hand I have taken these shots for years and have never had more than a very mild case of the sniffles and a slight temp which I thought I could associate with this shot.



Thank you ... I've never had a problem either.. but my concern is about the new Over 65 shot..  it's higher potency and I have never had one of those


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Never get one.   Never get the flu either.   Must be my immune system taking over.





Happyflowerlady said:


> I have never ever had a flu shot,  and I seldom get sick or have the flu; so it is just not something that I even think about doing.  I take plenty of probiotics (kefir and yogurt) and that seems to keep my immune system working well enough that a flu shot is not necessary. I don't get the pneumonia shot either.  My doctor always tells me that I should get one, anyway.



I seldom get sick or have the flu like you Happyflowerlady, in fact the only times I would get the flu was when I was young and was letting them jab me every year with the flu shot.  Since I learned what was in it, and how ineffective it really was, I decided many years ago to stop them, and I haven't regretted it at all or had the flu.  I also use probiotics and supplements to keep my immune system strong without the harmful pharmaceutical drugs and shots.

I wish I had never agreed to it like you and Falcon, but better late than never.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 24, 2017)

Lolly said:


> Thank you ... I've never had a problem either.. but my concern is about the new Over 65 shot..  it's higher potency and I have never had one of those



Lolly, this is one time when I am not sticking to my story.  I started thinking about last year.  I did get a high potency shot.  I did feel bad for a few days and had a slight temp.  These are the symptoms you might feel.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 24, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I seldom get sick or have the flu like you Happyflowerlady, in fact the only times I would get the flu was when I was young and was letting them jab me every year with the flu shot.  Since I learned what was in it, and how ineffective it really was, I decided many years ago to stop them, and I haven't regretted it at all or had the flu.  I also use probiotics and supplements to keep my immune system strong without the harmful pharmaceutical drugs and shots.
> 
> I wish I had never agreed to it like you and Falcon, but better late than never.



I do not know that I can agree with you here.  It sounds to me like you have led a pretty active life.  If you have kept yourself in shape then you likely do not have to take any supplements in order to stay healthy.  If we eat a relatively healthy diet our bodies normally produce everything we need in terms of vitamins and minerals.  

So it may be just natural.  You said you had the flu when you were younger.  The flu itself may have boosted your immunity.  Your possible immunity to the flu may not be reflective of the immunity others might have.

I am not criticizing your choice for you.  You have the right perhaps even the duty  To follow what you believe.  I always make the recommendation, that the person I am talking to about medical decisions, should consult with their doctor or other professional.  

That is just my training speaking.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 24, 2017)

Most of our immune system starts in our gut; so when we are getting enough natural probiotic to keep the healthy bacteria in there growing good, and the bad ones killed off, then we have a much better chance of having a strong immune system and not getting a virus. 
Our lymph system is about three times as large as our circulatory system, but it does not have a pump like we have with our heart for pumping blood. The lymph is what takes out the toxins and carries them where they can be expelled from the body; so this is where living that active lifestyle and exercising comes into the picture, because exercise is what moves the lymph along in the body. 
Like you , SeaBreeze, I have lived an active lifestyle, at least for most of my life. I lived in the country, rode horses, fished and went hiking and swimming, and of course, there was always a lot of livestock chores and snow shoveling to keep me busy. 
Now, I live in town and can't do most of that anymore; but we do go to the fitness center almost every day, and I swim and do water exercises.  
Like Uncontrolable mentioned, having had the flu when I was younger probably helped to boost up my immune system as well. 
I remember reading that 3 people can come in contact with the same virus, one will get a light cold, one will be very sick, and one won't even know they were exposed, and it just depends on how well our immune systems are doing. 
I agree that each person needs to make their own choice with this, and it is good that the people who need and want the shots are able to get them, and it should be covered by Medicare.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 24, 2017)

Medicare pays for flu shots...  However it does not pay for the Shingles shot..  wonder why?


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 24, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Most of our immune system starts in our gut; so when we are getting enough natural probiotic to keep the healthy bacteria in there growing good, and the bad ones killed off, then we have a much better chance of having a strong immune system and not getting a virus.
> Our lymph system is about three times as large as our circulatory system, but it does not have a pump like we have with our heart for pumping blood. The lymph is what takes out the toxins and carries them where they can be expelled from the body; so this is where living that active lifestyle and exercising comes into the picture, because exercise is what moves the lymph along in the body.
> Like you , SeaBreeze, I have lived an active lifestyle, at least for most of my life. I lived in the country, rode horses, fished and went hiking and swimming, and of course, there was always a lot of livestock chores and snow shoveling to keep me busy.
> Now, I live in town and can't do most of that anymore; but we do go to the fitness center almost every day, and I swim and do water exercises.
> ...



You forgot the liver, kidneys and bone marrow.  Bone marrow produces red and white cells, liver and kidneys carry waste.  Liver and gall bladder aid in digestion and liver provides various hormones. The largest organ, the skin, protects us from a myriad of diseases The thymus and the appendix both have rolls in producing immunity. Although the thymus gets smaller as we age.  The gut does not normally require probiotics, and will function just fine unless someone has a severe case of diarrhea.  Then they might benefit from probiotics. 

I agree with you, as I did with Sea Breeze, life style is very important.  If you exercise and treat your body well your immunity in general may be higher.  As we age our immune system gets older as well.  Eventually, no matter what we do, we pass a threshold and eventually pass away.  Also, clear back in 1970 medical texts indicated that we, as a population were having a much higher incidence of cancer and immune deficiency diseases than we should be.  The causes of some of these diseases is still in question except they seem related to pollution and exposure to radiation and chemicals.  I ramble.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 24, 2017)

Lolly said:


> Medicare pays for flu shots...  However it does not pay for the Shingles shot..  wonder why?



Shingles is a result of the vaccine for chicken pox.  The disease course, once you actually have a bout of shingles, is short.  In other words, you normally may have a bout of shingles two or three times then you will have immunity.  So the government, in their infinite wisdom may not want to pay for a vaccine since the disease goes away pretty fast.  The problem is that it hurts like hell when you have it.


----------



## Trade (Aug 24, 2017)

Lolly said:


> Medicare pays for flu shots...  However it does not pay for the Shingles shot..  wonder why?



Really? 

My doctor keeps bugging me to go get it and claims that medicare will pay for it. 

Not that I care. I just keep blowing him off. I have no intention of getting it.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 24, 2017)

Trade said:


> Really?
> 
> My doctor keeps bugging me to go get it and claims that medicare will pay for it.
> 
> Not that I care. I just keep blowing him off. I have no intention of getting it.



See my post for Lolly.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm on a bunch of meds, so I go into the pharmacy a lot. At the  drug counter, they don't ask what my name is-they know it. So why do I get asked for a flu shot each time I go in? If you call for a phone refill, you have to listen to their flu speech. And I don't like the "it's free" part. It's free only if your insurance pays for it. Why do I feel like a fish with all these dangling worms around?


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 24, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm on a bunch of meds, so I go into the pharmacy a lot. At the  drug counter, they don't ask what my name is-they know it. So why do I get asked for a flu shot each time I go in? If you call for a phone refill, you have to listen to their flu speech. And I don't like the "it's free" part. It's free only if your insurance pays for it. Why do I feel like a fish with all these dangling worms around?



I think you are facing a retail manager tactic that was forced on him by his supervisor.  "Ask everyone through the door if they have had a flu shot."  They do not want to take the time to consult their computer.  It is easier to just ask.  It is not just you who is being asked.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2017)

I always get whatever flu shots are offered. Not only am I over 65, I have C.O.P.D. I seem to be very susceptible to URI's - especially when I'm around young children - and my little great grandson (who goes to nursery school - where there are all kinds of little kiddie colds, etc.) lives here with us. Flu can lead to all kinds of complications and it just isn't worth it to not get the shot.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 24, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> I always get whatever flu shots are offered. Not only am I over 65, I have C.O.P.D. I seem to be very susceptible to URI's - especially when I'm around young children - and my little great grandson (who goes to nursery school - where there are all kinds of little kiddie colds, etc.) lives here with us. Flu can lead to all kinds of complications and it just isn't worth it to not get the shot.



I here that concern.  I quit smoking, but have copd.  My Dr. said I will get worse before I get any better.  So I am worried this year.  I had a slight case of pneumonia last year.  Knocked me out pretty fast.  That is when I quit smoking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Most of our immune system starts in our gut; so when we are getting enough natural probiotic to keep the healthy bacteria in there growing good, and the bad ones killed off, then we have a much better chance of having a strong immune system and not getting a virus.
> Our lymph system is about three times as large as our circulatory system, but it does not have a pump like we have with our heart for pumping blood. The lymph is what takes out the toxins and carries them where they can be expelled from the body; so this is where living that active lifestyle and exercising comes into the picture, because exercise is what moves the lymph along in the body.
> Like you , SeaBreeze, I have lived an active lifestyle, at least for most of my life. I lived in the country, rode horses, fished and went hiking and swimming, and of course, there was always a lot of livestock chores and snow shoveling to keep me busy.
> Now, I live in town and can't do most of that anymore; but we do go to the fitness center almost every day, and I swim and do water exercises.
> ...


I agree with everything you said HFL, I'm sure my immune system isn't as strong as it can be, but I was never very strict about diet, exercise and healthy living....but, I do know when I need to pay attention.  Good to hear that you're still staying active, going to the gym an exercising.  I think when I'm on Medicare I'll get a free gym membership like my husband did, Silver Sneakers from the Kaiser Advantage Plan, then I'll start visiting the gym at least a couple of times a week.

I've always said too, it's a personal choice for everyone, and those who choose to get the shot should be able to get one easily and it should be covered under their health plan.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 24, 2017)

I think that you would enjoy the fitness membership, SeaBreeze. We have Silver and Fit, which is basically the same thing, just a different company has our advantage plan. Bobby likes to go in and work out with weights, and I love the water; so we each do our own thing at the fitness center. 
It is possible that your husband can add you on for a reduced rate, simply because he has a membership, even though it is through his insurance plan. I never hurts to ask, in any case. 
Truly, I miss the things that i used to be able to do.
 I yearn to have a horse, and ride down the trails just one more time even; but my balance is all messed up, and I do not have the muscle tone I used to have, so one sideways jump because we saw a deer unexpectly, and I would be off and on the ground before I knew what happened to me. 
So, I enjoy the things that I can still do, and am thankful that I am not as helpless as some people my age that we see. I am not perfect with my eating; but I shoot for 80%, which still gives me some leeway when a pizza sneaks up on me unexpectedly.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 24, 2017)

Now they want to give you the shingles shot as well.  My doctor offered it to me free. I refused.  

I don't know.  I just don't feel comfortable getting all these dead viruses injected into my body.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> I here that concern.  I quit smoking, but have copd.  My Dr. said I will get worse before I get any better.  So I am worried this year.  I had a slight case of pneumonia last year.  Knocked me out pretty fast.  That is when I quit smoking.



How active are you? The more active you are, the better. It will help to some degree to stave off some of the progression. My best friend also had C.O.P.D. and she wasn't active and wouldn't quit smoking. She also overused her inhalers - another "No No". "Was." is unfortunately the operative word
 I take TaeKwondo - the guys at the dojang are very nice and understanding of my limitations. I get out of breath with some of the more intensive exercises and have to occasionally have to sit out one for a short while. There's also TaiChi and Yoga to name a few. There's all kinds of things - can't stress enough how important it is to remain active.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2017)

> but my balance is all messed up,



If you're interested, I believe yoga could help that


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 24, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Now they want to give you the shingles shot as well.  My doctor offered it to me free. I refused.
> 
> I don't know.  I just don't feel comfortable getting all these dead viruses injected into my body.



You might want to reconsider the shingles shot. My Dad had it and I understand it's excruciatingly painful


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 24, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> You might want to reconsider the shingles shot. My Dad had it and I understand it's excruciatingly painful



You can check the literature on Shingles if you wish.  Just pull it up on the internet.  I had shingles which I think I got from a visit to my grandfather when he had an active case.  It is very contagious.  It is more likely that people will get shingles who received the chicken pox vaccine when they were young.  I have had shingles three times now.  Each case was less severe.  The literature says you may only get two or three cases of shingles before you gain immunity.  I don''t know whether I would have taken the vaccine.  But I did not know I was predisposed to get it because of the chicken pox vaccine.  I would talk to my Dr. if I were you.  You may have a medical history that he may advise it.  I have not had another case and I am 67.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 24, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> You might want to reconsider the shingles shot. My Dad had it and I understand it's excruciatingly painful


 
I had my shingles shot 2 years ago...  I have seen people suffering with shingles.. It is incredibly painful and debilitating.   The pain can last up to a year.. as it can cause what is called post herpetic neuralgia.  Shingles tracks along nerves and the nerve pain remains long after the lesions are gone.  Anyone who has had chicken pox is susceptible to shingles as the varicella virus lies dormant along the nerves at the base of the spine and can at anytime emerge.  As we age, our immunity lessens making shingles a possibility..  That is why a booster vaccine is necessary to boost immunity to it and keep it at bay should it erupt.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 24, 2017)

Lolly said:


> Medicare pays for flu shots...  However it does not pay for the Shingles shot..  wonder why?



Because it hasn't been proven to be effective against shingles in older people.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

Lolly said:


> I had my shingles shot 2 years ago...  I have seen people suffering with shingles.. It is incredibly painful and debilitating.   The pain can last up to a year.. as it can cause what is called post herpetic neuralgia.  Shingles tracks along nerves and the nerve pain remains long after the lesions are gone.  Anyone who has had chicken pox is susceptible to shingles as the varicella virus lies dormant along the nerves at the base of the spine and can at anytime emerge.  As we age, our immunity lessens making shingles a possibility..  That is why a booster vaccine is necessary to boost immunity to it and keep it at bay should it erupt.



Sounds good to me.  I was just scratching the surface.  But, as I said, if you need more information contact your Dr. where you may discuss this issue as it relates specifically to you.  General information is nice, but knowing the specifics of a disease can never tell you about what your Dr. knows.  Not everyone who gets shingles has the same reaction.  I had supra orbital shingles.  I had a little itching and a couple of vesicles on my forehead.  I was a little down for a few days, but that was it.  Just because I had a mild case doesn't mean you will.  One more time, consult your Dr.


----------



## dpwspringer (Aug 25, 2017)

I have a mixed opinion about vaccines, in part because I believe I had a serious reaction when given the two different vaccines at the same doctors visit, getting to flu once before in spite of being vaccinated, and because of info like this https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...Legal-Immunity-Since-1989?p=660843#post660843 which in a bit alarming about what is really going on.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 25, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> Sounds good to me.  I was just scratching the surface.  But, as I said, if you need more information contact your Dr. where you may discuss this issue as it relates specifically to you.  General information is nice, but knowing the specifics of a disease can never tell you about what your Dr. knows.  Not everyone who gets shingles has the same reaction.  I had supra orbital shingles.  I had a little itching and a couple of vesicles on my forehead.  I was a little down for a few days, but that was it.  Just because I had a mild case doesn't mean you will.  One more time, consult your Dr.



 Thanks, but in my practice, I have cared for many people with shingles.. including supra orbital.  I have seen mild cases and I have seen severe cases..  As in everything, there is a spectrum of severity and no one can be sure how a particular disease will be for them..  My feeling is that it's better to prevent ANY degree of shingles.  That's why I opted for the vaccine..


----------



## Lolly (Aug 25, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Because it hasn't been proven to be effective against shingles in older people.



Why take the chance?..  Shingles can be nasty..    As we age our immunity against this virus lessens..  The vaccine just gives a your body an opportunity to rebuild the antibodies lost with time and increases the chance you can avoid a shingles outbreak.   If you have had chicken pox, the virus is already in you and dormant at the base of your spine. So adding a few more circulating "bugs" is not something to worry about.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

dpwspringer said:


> I have a mixed opinion about vaccines, in part because I believe I had a serious reaction when given the two different vaccines at the same doctors visit, getting to flu once before in spite of being vaccinated, and because of info like this https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...Legal-Immunity-Since-1989?p=660843#post660843 which in a bit alarming about what is really going on.



I would say just consult with you Dr.  No matter what I say it won't replace what your Dr. can tell you.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

Lolly said:


> Why take the chance?..  Shingles can be nasty..    As we age our immunity against this virus lessens..  The vaccine just gives a your body an opportunity to rebuild the antibodies lost with time and increases the chance you can avoid a shingles outbreak.   If you have had chicken pox, the virus is already in you and dormant at the base of your spine. So adding a few more circulating "bugs" is not something to worry about.



Lolli, you are clearly knowledgeable.  What kind of medical background do you have?  Only if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 25, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> Lolli, you are clearly knowledgeable.  What kind of medical background do you have?  Only if you don't mind my asking.



RN for 41 years.. specializing in post surgical cardiac care, and then more recently  in Clinical Documentation improvement..  recently retired.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

Lolly said:


> RN for 41 years.. specializing in post surgical cardiac care, and then more recently  in Clinical Documentation improvement..  recently retired.



Like I said, you know your stuff.  I will send all those questions to you now.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 25, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> Like I said, you know your stuff.  I will send all those questions to you now.



nope... you take 'em..   I'm retired..  lol!!


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

Lolly said:


> nope... you take 'em..   I'm retired..  lol!!



So am I.  I was a clinical specialist while in the military.  Held a LPN license for the state of CA.  We were trained in war time medicine.  They taught us how to do things like reduce a tension pneumo thorax, crycothyroidotomy.  We learned mass casualty triage. 

When I got out of the military they were paying LPNs $3.08 per hour.  I went to work for the City of Portland as a laborer for $6.50/hr.  It was a few years later they started to pay more for nurses.  By then my nursing license had lapsed.  Its funny.  After my divorce I went back to school and got a 4 year degree in sociology.  I found I was a good theoretician and did not like the hands on body work.  I might have been OK in the ER, but never got a chance to find out.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm not questioning the value of getting a flu shot. I can't think of a half baked idea not to get a flu shot. I feel like ripe fruit ready to be plucked. Is it my health or  getting insurance re-embursements  they're worried about?


----------



## Lolly (Aug 25, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm not questioning the value of getting a flu shot. I can't think of a half baked idea not to get a flu shot. I feel like ripe fruit ready to be plucked. Is it my health or  getting insurance re-embursements  they're worried about?



I had a friend who never got a flu shot.. an never got the flu...  Until one year.. she did.  AND she thought she was going to die..   She got her flu shot every year after that.   

I don't think I've ever had a really bad case of influenza either, but hearing those who have talk about it..  I don't want to find out. 

That said.. It's been a yearly mandatory thing for me anyway.  When you are employed at a  healthcare facility you have no choice but to be vaccinated.. or you can't work.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2017)

Lolly said:


> *I had a friend who never got a flu shot.. an never got the flu...  Until one year.. she did.  AND she thought she was going to die..   She got her flu shot every year after that.
> *
> I don't think I've ever had a really bad case of influenza either, but hearing those who have talk about it..  I don't want to find out.
> 
> That said.. It's been a yearly mandatory thing for me anyway.  When you are employed at a  healthcare facility you have no choice but to be vaccinated.. or you can't work.



That happened to me, too, and it VERY quickly made me a believer in the flu shot.  Many people equate the flu with a bad cold/respiratory infection.  Believe me, it is MUCH worse than that.  I know it doesn't cover all possible viruses, but I'll take all the help I can get.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm not questioning the value of getting a flu shot. I can't think of a half baked idea not to get a flu shot. I feel like ripe fruit ready to be plucked. Is it my health or  getting insurance re-embursements  they're worried about?



I don't CARE what "they" are worried about.  I had influenza and I never want to be that sick again.  That's what I am worried about.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm not questioning the value of getting a flu shot. I can't think of a half baked idea not to get a flu shot. I feel like ripe fruit ready to be plucked. Is it my health or  getting insurance re-embursements  they're worried about?



All you are stating is that you need to make that decision.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

Lolly said:


> I had a friend who never got a flu shot.. an never got the flu...  Until one year.. she did.  AND she thought she was going to die..   She got her flu shot every year after that.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had a really bad case of influenza either, but hearing those who have talk about it..  I don't want to find out.
> 
> That said.. It's been a yearly mandatory thing for me anyway.  When you are employed at a  healthcare facility you have no choice but to be vaccinated.. or you can't work.



There is another factor to consider in relation to flu shots.  Global warming is increasing the likely-hood that diseases will mutate, become more powerful.  These flu shots present a temporary increase in immunity.  This could be useful.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 25, 2017)

Every year, the CDC works on a new vaccine... I don't know what they base it on, but from what I understand it's simply a wild guess at which strains of flu will be most prevalent that year..  They do a pretty good job, but not perfect.. which is why some people contract the flu after getting the vaccine.  One of the strains happens to slip through the crack every so often..   

Interesting fact... we Golden Oldies have lived through the severe flu epidemics of the 50's...  Remember the Asiatic Flu of 1957....  The Hong-kong flu of 1968... and the 1st swine flu in the 70's...  Our immune systems have really been utilized and if we stay healthy, should be in pretty good working order.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

Lolly said:


> I had a friend who never got a flu shot.. an never got the flu...  Until one year.. she did.  AND she thought she was going to die..   She got her flu shot every year after that.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had a really bad case of influenza either, but hearing those who have talk about it..  I don't want to find out.
> 
> That said.. It's been a yearly mandatory thing for me anyway.  When you are employed at a  healthcare facility you have no choice but to be vaccinated.. or you can't work.



I worked for a VA hospital.  They did not require us to get a flu shot.  I think it was considered a patients rights issue.  I got mine nonetheless and so did the people I worked with.


----------



## DaveA (Aug 25, 2017)

I had the shingles shot a few years ago as it was recommended by my doc.  Also the yearly flu shots and the pneumonia shot every 5 years.  None of them have caused me any problem, were free (to me) and although the shingles shot (at that time was listed as $200+,without any insurance coverage, cost me $25. I forget who picked up the rest, Medicare or my supplemental insurance.

I wonder how many of you folks had friends who had and/or died from polio?  I had a couple, one who spent some time in an iron lung and eventually survived.  When the polio vaccine came about, I know very few people who didn't almost consider it a miracle and back then, there was little if any talk about avoiding it (unless it was small religious groups).


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

DaveA said:


> I had the shingles shot a few years ago as it was recommended by my doc.  Also the yearly flu shots and the pneumonia shot every 5 years.  None of them have caused me any problem, were free (to me) and although the shingles shot (at that time was listed as $200+,without any insurance coverage, cost me $25. I forget who picked up the rest, Medicare or my supplemental insurance.
> 
> I wonder how many of you folks had friends who had and/or died from polio?  I had a couple, one who spent some time in an iron lung and eventually survived.  When the polio vaccine came about, I know very few people who didn't almost consider it a miracle and back then, there was little if any talk about avoiding it (unless it was small religious groups).



See your point, but its still a patient's rights issue.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 25, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> I worked for a VA hospital.  They did not require us to get a flu shot.  I think it was considered a patients rights issue.  I got mine nonetheless and so did the people I worked with.



I have never worked in a hospital that did not require each and every employee to get a flu shot.  Those who claimed they were allergic were given vaccines made without egg protein..  Those that still refused had to wear face masks from the time they walked into the facility until they left. Those who refused were terminated.  No exceptions... No rights... Hospitals employ "at will" and can make these rules. 

Patients, however, have the right to NOT be exposed to the flu from an employee.  These are really sick people and very vulnerable..  If you choose to go into a healthcare profession, you have to realize the patient comes first.. their safety is the number one priority..   People not feeling that way have chosen the wrong profession.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 25, 2017)

I had the Mexican Flu>Swine Flu>H1N1 Flu (ah, aren't we all so PC?) in 2009.  I thought I'd tough it out, but when it headed into my lungs, I popped the Tamiflu and it was gone, almost overnight.  I have had flu shots every single year since 1987, but H1N1 caught everyone by surprise.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

Lolly said:


> I have never worked in a hospital that did not require each and every employee to get a flu shot.  Those who claimed they were allergic were given vaccines made without egg protein..  Those that still refused had to wear face masks from the time they walked into the facility until they left. Those who refused were terminated.  No exceptions... No rights... Hospitals employ "at will" and can make these rules.
> 
> Patients, however, have the right to NOT be exposed to the flu from an employee.  These are really sick people and very vulnerable..  If you choose to go into a healthcare profession, you have to realize the patient comes first.. their safety is the number one priority..   People not feeling that way have chosen the wrong profession.



I know.  I am not saying they did not get shots.  I am only saying that they had patient's rights.  We were told, if we were running a temp stay home.  The VA is different than other places.  Even if you got the shot you could present with another upper respiratory illness.  You just can't tell until you get it.  Hell, we had more staff dying of MRSA related stuff.  Our ER staff  seemed especially vulnerable.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 25, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> I know.  I am not saying they did not get shots.  I am only saying that they had patient's rights.  We were told, if we were running a temp stay home.  The VA is different than other places.  Even if you got the shot you could present with another upper respiratory illness.  You just can't tell until you get it.  Hell, we had more staff dying of MRSA related stuff.  Our ER staff  seemed especially vulnerable.



Unfortunately, the flu is contagious before the extreme symptoms are obvious.. Same with colds.. Employees could infect patients before they realize they are ill.. Imagine someone trying to recover from Open Heart surgery contracting a bad case of influenza... It's best to require the flu shot for everyone... from the Janitor to the CEO.

When you are employed "at will"....  of course you have the right to refuse a flu shot.... Your employer has the right to fire you too.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm not questioning the value of getting a flu shot. I can't think of a half baked idea not to get a flu shot. I feel like ripe fruit ready to be plucked. Is it my health or  getting insurance re-embursements  they're worried about?



Can't tell you a thing about insurance.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 25, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm not questioning the value of getting a flu shot. I can't think of a half baked idea not to get a flu shot. I feel like ripe fruit ready to be plucked. Is it my health or  getting insurance re-embursements  they're worried about?




Well...  I would say both..  If they provide a service..  like giving a flu shot.. they have to buy the vaccine.. and they have to pay someone to actually give the shot.. so they need to be paid.  If the insurance company or Medicare didn't... the consumer would have to..  They aren't going to do this for free.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

Lolly said:


> Well...  I would say both..  If they provide a service..  like giving a flu shot.. they have to buy the vaccine.. and they have to pay someone to actually give the shot.. so they need to be paid.  If the insurance company or Medicare didn't... the consumer would have to..  They aren't going to do this for free.



This is exactly why we need a single payer system.  The shot would be payed for.


----------



## Trade (Aug 25, 2017)

Flu shot? I don't need no stinking Flu shot!


----------



## Lolly (Aug 25, 2017)

DaveA said:


> I had the shingles shot a few years ago as it was recommended by my doc.  Also the yearly flu shots and the pneumonia shot every 5 years.  None of them have caused me any problem, were free (to me) and although the shingles shot (at that time was listed as $200+,without any insurance coverage, cost me $25. I forget who picked up the rest, Medicare or my supplemental insurance.
> 
> I wonder how many of you folks had friends who had and/or died from polio?  I had a couple, one who spent some time in an iron lung and eventually survived.  When the polio vaccine came about, I know very few people who didn't almost consider it a miracle and back then, there was little if any talk about avoiding it (unless it was small religious groups).



The  Shingles shot is over $200..   Sadly, and for some unknown reason, Medicare does not cover it.   One would think they would like to prevent something that will cost them much more money to treat.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 25, 2017)

Trade said:


> Flu shot? I don't need no stinking Flu shot!



That's fine... Don't get one.  Your decision.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

Trade said:


> Flu shot? I don't need no stinking Flu shot!



we hope


----------



## Trade (Aug 25, 2017)

Lolly said:


> That's fine... Don't get one.  Your decision.



If I get sick I'll get a Flu Buddy.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 26, 2017)

Trade said:


> If I get sick I'll get a Flu Buddy.



 Let's hope you two don't infect anyone else.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 26, 2017)

Lolly said:


> Let's hope you two don't infect anyone else.



That guy in the "Flu Buddy" infected everyone in the next county.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 26, 2017)

Lolly said:


> Let's hope you two don't infect anyone else.



I am getting a shot.  Probably my next visit to the VA.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 26, 2017)

I'll get mine the middle or end of September...  I'll give the Geezer Shot a try


----------



## terry123 (Aug 26, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> Sounds good to me.  I was just scratching the surface.  But, as I said, if you need more information contact your Dr. where you may discuss this issue as it relates specifically to you.  General information is nice, but knowing the specifics of a disease can never tell you about what your Dr. knows.  Not everyone who gets shingles has the same reaction.  I had supra orbital shingles.  I had a little itching and a couple of vesicles on my forehead.  I was a little down for a few days, but that was it.  Just because I had a mild case doesn't mean you will.  One more time, consult your Dr.


  My doc insisted I get the shingles shot as I had a severe case of chicken pox as a child.  My sister had 3 spots and my eyes were closed with them and all over my body.  I got it at Kroger as the doc office was out at that time.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 26, 2017)

terry123 said:


> My doc insisted I get the shingles shot as I had a severe case of chicken pox as a child.  My sister had 3 spots and my eyes were closed with them and all over my body.  I got it at Kroger as the doc office was out at that time.



I always follow the Doc's advice.


----------



## Lolly (Aug 26, 2017)

People shouldn't worry about the shingles vaccine..  If you've had chicken pox you've already been exposed and have built up antibodies.  the Shingles shot just insures your body continues producing antibodies for that pathogen.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 26, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm on a bunch of meds, so I go into the pharmacy a lot. At the  drug counter, they don't ask what my name is-they know it. So why do I get asked for a flu shot each time I go in? If you call for a phone refill, you have to listen to their flu speech. And I don't like the "it's free" part. It's free only if your insurance pays for it. Why do I feel like a fish with all these dangling worms around?


----------



## helenbacque (Aug 26, 2017)

I've gotten one annually for many years so will get one this year too.  Never had a bad response so will stick with regular strength unless my doctor suggests otherwise.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 26, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


>



You don't feel hungry?


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 26, 2017)

helenbacque said:


> I've gotten one annually for many years so will get one this year too.  Never had a bad response so will stick with regular strength unless my doctor suggests otherwise.



Just stay away from the worms.


----------



## twilightzone (Sep 17, 2017)

It's that time of year!

I get mine every year, for maybe 15 years now, and it never failed until last year. I got the flu but it was milder than most cases around me so, it helped at least.


----------



## neotheone (Sep 17, 2017)

I get one every year, probably for the last 15 or so.   I get the pneumonia shot too, every how often it is advised.


----------



## dpwspringer (Sep 18, 2017)

neotheone said:


> I get one every year, probably for the last 15 or so.   I get the pneumonia shot too, every how often it is advised.



Just by happenstance of living in the metro Atlanta area, I know a real honest to God expert on the statistical issues with vaccines simply because we routinely visit the same dog park. I've had a few incidental conversations when I didn't know that they were an expert on that subject (but did know they worked for the CDC). One piece of advice I recall them telling me after I had mentioned to them in a conversation that I about died later in the day after being giving the pneumonia and flu shot at the same doctor's visit and being leery about even taking a flu shot again, much less another recommended pneumonia shot (in spite of my doctor insisting that the vaccines couldn't have had anything to do with it) was that if I did get vaccinated again to not get more that one vaccine at a time... and they were careful to make sure I understood that point. Best I recall a minimum of a 2 week interval was mentioned. Your doctor may or may not know/believe this but I'm convinced it is dang good advice. If in doubt and interested there is movie on Amazon Prime called Vaxxed that goes into it in more detail.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 18, 2017)

I've actually had TWO pneumonia shots.. at 60 and at 65.... Not a single problem for me...  I've also had the Shingles shot... I'm up to date on my tetanus AND I plan to get the flu shot within the next week or two.  Again.. other than a sore spot on my arm, no problems..


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 18, 2017)

Ive had the shingles shot and up to date on the tetanus shot.  Ive only had one flu shot in my life and that was when I volunteered at the hospital in Fresno.

I haven't decided yet if I'll get the flu shot or not.  I'm seldom sick.


----------



## Linda W. (Sep 18, 2017)

I've had the high-dose senior flu vaccine since it came out. The regular one doesn't work very well for seniors. I believe in that ounce of prevention!


----------



## Lolly (Sep 19, 2017)

Linda W. said:


> I've had the high-dose senior flu vaccine since it came out. The regular one doesn't work very well for seniors. I believe in that ounce of prevention!



Hubby and I are planning on going to Walgreens for ours later this morning.   We are going to give the high dose senior vaccine a try.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 19, 2017)

I got the high dose one last year and had no problems at all.  To those who say I don't get sick so I won't get the shot -- that was true for me until I DID get the real flu and I seriously thought I might die.  And there's not much they can do for it, either.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> I got the high dose one last year and had no problems at all.  To those who say I don't get sick so I won't get the shot -- that was true for me until I DID get the real flu and I seriously thought I might die.  And there's not much they can do for it, either.



Your post makes me think that maybe I will get it this year....I'm never sick but did have bronchitis last year and that was a bad enough experience for me, lasted forever.

I did okay with the shot when I did get it that one time I was volunteering at the hospital here.

Might as well, although I worry about anything to do with tests and meds and shots, my reality is that I never experience any negative side effects or allergic reactions...or pain from shots.

When I had to get a tetanus shot a few years ago the nurse said it would hurt..it didn't.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 19, 2017)

Had my annual physical last week and asked about the flu shot. Doctor recommended I wait until later as the vaccine will not be very effective by the time high flu season rolls around (Jan.-Feb. here) I have always wondered about this,as I generally get it in Sept. or early Oct. and don`t hear of anyone here having flu until much later. Going to wait until mid-Nov.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 19, 2017)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Had my annual physical last week and asked about the flu shot. Doctor recommended I wait until later as the vaccine will not be very effective by the time high flu season rolls around (Jan.-Feb. here) I have always wondered about this,as I generally get it in Sept. or early Oct. and don`t hear of anyone here having flu until much later. Going to wait until mid-Nov.



I had the high dose flu shot today..  It takes 2 weeks for it to provide protection.. and lasts 6 months.   So I will be protected October1 through April 1...   I think it's OK to get the shot now. 

My arm is feeling a tiny bit sore... but I feel fine.   Let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 19, 2017)

I got my annual flu shot at Kroger a couple weeks ago.  I'm over 65 and a 'high potentcy' shot wasn't mentioned. I assume it was just the regular.  Sore arm for a couple days, but that always happens.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 19, 2017)

Be aware the horrible flu that has effected Australia this winter ( we are just getting into spring ) has killed allot of people 
including a healthy 8 year child in the last couple of days .

Im speaking from experience ..I've had that flu ..for 8 weeks so far , and I'm not free of it yet ....
in allot of cases it leaves you with a 100 day cough ,so my GP said ..

I always have a flu shot ...but this  flu is a virus ...I tried just about every cough / decongestant medicine/ nose sprays / throat spray antihistamine /  ever made plus brandy and rum ..( I'm a non drinker but I was desperate ) but nothing had much effect on it ...Please be aware around anyone who is sneezing or has a sore throats ..that's how this horrible flu starts


----------



## Lolly (Sep 19, 2017)

Kadee46 said:


> Be aware the horrible flu that has effected Australia this winter ( we are just getting into spring ) has killed allot of people
> including a healthy 8 year child in the last couple of days .
> 
> Im speaking from experience ..I've had that flu ..for 8 weeks so far , and I'm not free of it yet ....
> ...



All flu is a virus...  My guess is that the flu is gone but what you are left with is Reactive Airway...  It's a vicious circle..  the more you cough the more irritated and swollen your airway becomes...  the more irritated and swollen your airway becomes the more you cough..    It's really now a form of bronchitis and I have had that happen to me in the past.  My doctor gave me a course of steroids  (methyl prednisone)  which broke the cycle by easing the inflammation in my bronchus... Once the inflammation eased.. the cough went away.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Helen (Sep 20, 2017)

Flu it's a question I pay so much attetion to. Historically in my family flu consideres as a very dangerius disease, because my dad, my sister got hard consequences of disease.
In my early parentshood I didn't know about flu vaccine or maybe in those period of time it didn't exist at all.
My chilldren have alredy vaccinated my grandchildren, and it brings me some kind of franquillity.
One time I became infected of flu, and I have never forgotten it, I spent many days in bed, had high temperature andevery part of the body was hurting,  sure some positive
changes happend, but I couldn't get rid of the consequences, like cough and weakness, then I started to find alternative therapy to help me, and I got one it's intravenus light therapy http://uvlrx.com/,after several session I felt relief, so it really works.
My children persist on accinating but I understand that I'm not young, and my immune system isn't so productive like before,frankly speaking I am just afraid to do it in my age.
So we must be ready for flu season, eat many fruits and vegetables, swim, walk and be active.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 20, 2017)

24 hours have passed since my high dose flu shot....  I feel just fine..  worked out with a 5K walk this morning.. did some shopping afterward.. Now I'm home ready to start dinner..  No sniffles... no body aches... no fever....


----------



## Helen (Sep 21, 2017)

Ohh, that's nice to hear,  you should later get us informed about the effect, hope this winter you won't have any isuues with the flu


----------



## Linda W. (Sep 21, 2017)

Had my flu vaccine yesterday during my doctor's appointment. I'm fine.


----------



## IKE (Oct 27, 2017)

IKE said:


> Lolly, I'm 67 1/2 and I've taken the 'Regular Dose' flu shot for several years (got the flu once anyway) with no reaction other than a slightly sore arm for a day or two.
> 
> I took the 'High Potency Senior Dose' last year for the first time and it gave me flu like symptoms for 18 hours.......sweats, chills, stuffy head plus my arm was really sore for several days.
> 
> I'll get a shot again this year like I always do but I'm probably going to stick with the regular dose.




 I had the 'Regular Dose' flu shot yesterday morning and so far it hasn't bothered me one bit.....I believe I'll stick with it from now on.


----------



## kaufen (Oct 28, 2017)

The problem is that it hurts like hell when you have it.


----------

